# Cuzza's new machine



## Cuzza (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been planning this for over a year, why I did it now I really can't tell you, it is a stupid time for me because I'm leaving the country in a few months and won't be taking it with me. Perhaps I just had to get the 'new rig bug' out of my system, so to speak.

Anyway, I've been trying to do this on the cheap and here's what I came up with:

CPU: E6700
Mobo: Abit AW9D
RAM: 2x1Gb Super-Talent DDR2-800
GPU: 7900GS
HDD: 400Gb Samsung
PSU: Silverstone ST50EF 500W



Some of the parts are 2nd hand. Also raped a few parts from my old socket A machine, that is the Zalman HSF, DVD drive, and the case for that matter. So it's not a pretty machine (yet) but it goes hard. Running at 3.2GHz.

Been having some issues though. First of all I was going to put on the stock intel HSF and f**k what a harrowing experience. I'd not installed a LGA775 before so this was all new, and that piece of shit wouldn't lock into place! I (stupidly) resorted to brute force to get the clips to go in properly, then I held up the mobo and to my horror there was a great big bend in it! That heatsink was NOT right! so I took that off and for the next four days waiting for parts in the post I was convinced I'd buggered the mobo and it wasn't going to work. But it does, so I'm happy now, thanks to my Zalman. Have now vowed never to use an intel HSF again. Up yours intel.

Other issues: 

-I can't get CPU temperatures in everest, etc. kind of pissing me off. 

-It won't POST when I have my memory card reader plugged in to USB, it hangs on the memory check. Had me all freaked out that i'd stuffed my memory, but no, it's fine. Plug the reader in under windows and it goes perfectly.

Yeah so that's it. Sort out these little issues then i'll work on the case, because it really is a shameful thing. here's a pic:


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 4, 2007)

Update: I can't believe how quiet this machine is! I guess i've been using noisy shithouse components for years and never realised how much noise they were making. Just love turning this thing on and not knowing that it's started up until the screen lights up. ahhhhhhhhhh

Far out does my 7900GS get hot though, cranked up ATItool on it and she hit 94C pretty quick. I don't like that much. I did find out that a fan off a pentium II clips onto the heatsink perfectly all by itself, that brought the temp down to 62C. Spoiled my peace and quiet though!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2007)

GAH! the wires man! the wires!


----------



## Darknova (Oct 4, 2007)

Why won't you be taking it with you? 

And nice rig man.  Quiet is good isn't it?


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 4, 2007)

no point tidying them up now, when i'm going to be taking it to bits again to work on the case is there? here's a pic of that fan btw


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Why won't you be taking it with you?
> 
> And nice rig man.  Quiet is good isn't it?



Thanks. Won't be taking it with me cause i'll be on a working holiday, semi-backpacking , travelling a lot, don't want to lug it around.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 9, 2007)

*Updated: Cable management*

I have been through today and done my best hiding all the cables. Turned out OK, I should have taken out the mobo but by the time I realised I needed to it was too late, don't want to waste all those cable ties! Dear God forbid I ever feel the need to do some more serious mods on this case because I don't want to go through all this again. Anyway here's what it looks like now:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 9, 2007)

looks good man, i know you were talking about it getting it done,glad to see you got it finished


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 9, 2007)

And if anyone's got any ideas about this problem I'm having with the USB (see above), do tell! It's really wearing thin on me.

And Athlon, how's things at your end? You and ricky still causing trouble?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> And if anyone's got any ideas about this problem I'm having with the USB (see above), do tell! It's really wearing thin on me.
> 
> And Athlon, how's things at your end? You and ricky still causing trouble?



oh of course we are man..you should stop in teamspeak sometime


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe I will. Gonna have to get the old beast going so I can get the settings right


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 9, 2007)

sounds good..hopefully nothing goes wrong!!


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 9, 2007)

USB problem fixed, seems like it was a dodgy memory stick causing the problem.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 18, 2007)

That PC speaker is HUGE!

 I HATE PC speakers! Spray the front fascia black did you? I notice it is off in that last pic.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 18, 2007)

abit's website should provide you with there own app to monitor temps personally i use speed fan as it works with everything


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> That PC speaker is HUGE!
> 
> I HATE PC speakers! Spray the front fascia black did you? I notice it is off in that last pic.



Is it? I thought it was normal size. Maybe they make them smaller now? I've not bought a new case in years. I have no need for the speaker but it's not doing any harm. I pulled the front fascia off yes, but have not done anything with it, it's just sitting in a box. Don't need it for anything.

Batou, yes I have the abit utility but I don't like it much. Have not tried speedfan, will give it a go.


----------



## Grings (Oct 18, 2007)

put some damn intake/outtake fans in you loon!

other than that its nice


----------



## SMACK900 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> I have been through today and done my best hiding all the cables. Turned out OK, I should have taken out the mobo but by the time I realised I needed to it was too late, don't want to waste all those cable ties! Dear God forbid I ever feel the need to do some more serious mods on this case because I don't want to go through all this again. Anyway here's what it looks like now:



Huge improvement in cable management, well done


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 30, 2007)

Cuzza said:


>


DAMN!!!!

Nice cable management


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 31, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> DAMN!!!!
> 
> Nice cable management



Thanks. Here's the not so pretty side of things:






damn power supply with too many leads! damn me for being too cheap to buy modular!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 31, 2007)

I would be worried about the wires being cut my the aluminum...  your gonna need some nice rubber liners for the metal.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 31, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would be worried about the wires being cut my the aluminum...  your gonna need some nice rubber liners for the metal.



Oh? Where do you think they will be cut? Which wires?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 31, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> Thanks. Here's the not so pretty side of things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple, yet effective ways of hiding wires!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> Oh? Where do you think they will be cut? Which wires?



in your case it's fine the way it is, i don't think he saw that the edges are rolled.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 31, 2007)

Good, had me worried for a moment there.


----------

